# False Cape 4th +5th.



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Did the pedal down, was a worthwhile trip. Broke in the new bike hitch for the cart. Worked well















We got a 44, 46, and a 47. Had to go about 1/4 mile north of Barbor Hill to find structure.






















Saw a juvenile black drum decide it preferred sand over water and beach itself.

That trip is not getting any easier. 

Who said electric bicycle?


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like a great time, minus the biking through sand Great catches!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work !!

That is a long bike ride but's it's about the only way to find that kind of seclusion.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice pigs!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks all
Didn't ride the beach down this time, took the trail. In the last 1/2 mile, in deep soft sand, had to disconnect bike from cart and pull 'em in seperately, was no fun at all. Even less fun leaving after fishing hard. Back to peddling down at low tide next year I reckon...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've taken my mountain bike all the way to the NC line at low tide, but never towing anything. Did you do this all in one day or camp out there? Either way, awesome catch.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

sand flea said:


> I've taken my mountain bike all the way to the NC line at low tide, but never towing anything. Did you do this all in one day or camp out there? Either way, awesome catch.


Wow that's a heck of a ride ,, now for a old timer is there spots to fish that take less effort that actually offer some fish , I got a job starting in Va beach I'm not staying there but will have a day here and there for the next month, I have a big wheel beach cart 

9


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

pm me guys if you don't want to post my old ass ain't spot burning anything up better yet I'd love some company too hit me up 

9


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Up and down Sandbridge and Back Bay for shots at drum.
Dam Neck if you have access.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Up and down Sandbridge and Back Bay for shots at drum.
> Dam Neck if you have access.


The job I'm doing is up by fort story , meeting over about noon , I'm not familiar with the area at all have a beach cart what's my best access for a old guy , 

Thx for the reply 

9


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

sand flea said:


> I've taken my mountain bike all the way to the NC line at low tide, but never towing anything. Did you do this all in one day or camp out there? Either way, awesome catch.


We camped at Barbor Hill, False Cape. They have spots for tent's on the beach and back in the woods. One of the few places you can get to without a boat that legally let's you camp on the beach. Nothing like a tequila sunrise and a big 'ol drum


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Been a really good fall so far for the VA beaches. Ran into 4 myself on Weds night a little to the north. 44", 46", 47", and a fat 49"x30".


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

About how many miles by bike is it to Barbour Hill from the BBNWR parking lot?


----------



## Raw22726 (Sep 4, 2017)

Starting to believe that drum at BBNWR are a myth, I get skunked almost everytime I go haha. Nice fish though!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm going to dunk tomorrow sandbridge area yet to be determined, is that north 14 to much for there I see it's going to clock to NE wed so I'm thinking of staying another day , im bringing Drum tackle and smaller spinning gear ,, company welcome but any advise appreciated 

9


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

NICKNICHOLS said:


> About how many miles by bike is it to Barbour Hill from the BBNWR parking lot?


About 4 by the inner trail, 3.5 by the beach at low tide.


----------

